# Post your SSD life here



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2012)

Free SSD life program... HERE

Vertex 4 128Gb


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 4, 2012)

Here it is.

Just some info for those who don't know or may want to know...  the OCZ toolbox, Passmark Disk checkup, and other programs that show SMART data give the same info, sans the estimated lifetime date.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice Viper! 
My Vertex 1 ssd would drop the life span weekly lol...
The Vertex 3 I had showed 9yrs + years after almost a year of use.

Here it is...


----------



## TheOne (Jul 4, 2012)

*OCZ Agility 3 120GB [OCZ Agility 3][OCZ Agility 3 120GB SATA III (AGT3-25SAT3-120G) - Newegg.com]*

*[Max Read: up to 525MB/s][Max Write: up to 500MB/s][Random Write 4KB: 50,000 IOPS][Maximum 4K Random Write: 85,000 IOPS]*


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## _JP_ (Jul 4, 2012)

Based on this thread, the avg. lifespan of a SSD is 8.83(3) years. Not bad.


----------



## Grings (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Hockster (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## jlewis02 (Jul 5, 2012)

Here is mine
View attachment 47664


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 5, 2012)

*Rehost/relink*

I don't see it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 5, 2012)

Here's mine-


----------



## Millennium (Jul 5, 2012)

Lol is there anyone who isn't excellent and 100%?!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 5, 2012)

The thing is everytime you secure erase the drive it resets this information


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 5, 2012)

But actual wear is still there, so you're fooling the drive?
Don't SSDs usually have tools that kick-in once wear-related problems start to arise?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 5, 2012)

apparently SSDLife Free can only show one of my SSD's 





only my Intel not my Samsung.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 6, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> The thing is everytime you secure erase the drive it resets this information


No it doesn't... All My Vertex's showed the wear level even after a secure wipe...

Even if the drive is 70% remaining and IF by chance after the wipe the drive shows 100%

It wont for very long. Give it a day or 2 and let the program do its thing and it'll show the wear...


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 6, 2012)

Rode hard, put away wet!

OCZ Vertex 64GB


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 6, 2012)

hahaha gen 1 FTW!!!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 6, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> But actual wear is still there, so you're fooling the drive?
> Don't SSDs usually have tools that kick-in once wear-related problems start to arise?



sandforce drives normally have durawrite


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Sinzia (Jul 6, 2012)

A shame it wont read SSDs in a raid, I'm curious now!


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm at work so can't run the test but I ran it just the other day and my Intel SSD is still at 100% life. I've owned it for over a year now. Intel rock.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 7, 2012)

TheOne said:


> *OCZ Agility 3 120GB [OCZ Agility 3][OCZ Agility 3 120GB SATA III (AGT3-25SAT3-120G) - Newegg.com]*
> 
> *[Max Read: up to 525MB/s][Max Write: up to 500MB/s][Random Write 4KB: 50,000 IOPS][Maximum 4K Random Write: 85,000 IOPS]*
> 
> ...








DAT uptime


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 7, 2012)

ino this ain't SSDLife but it still shows Health, Power On Count/Hours


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 7, 2012)

Not working with Plextor drive?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 7, 2012)

jsfitz54 said:


> Not working with Plextor drive?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120707/Capture042-20120707-084305.jpg



tried CrystalDiskInfo like i use?


----------



## Elmo (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 7, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> ino this ain't SSDLife but it still shows Health, Power On Count/Hours
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47681&stc=1&d=1341641690



just remember it is not a good idea to run tests using crystal disk mark on SSDs


----------



## 3design (Jul 7, 2012)

Here is my SSD from my Dell Precision M4600...


----------



## 3design (Jul 7, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> just remember it is not a good idea to run tests using crystal disk mark on SSDs



Why? I use 'Crystal Disk' to check multiple SSD on my system. Whereas using SSD Life, I can only check one SSD. :shadedshu

Edit = I have to pay to SSD-Life Pro just to see all SSD drive. But, 'Crystal Disk' doesn't...


----------



## Daimus (Jul 7, 2012)

Here is mine


----------



## human_error (Jul 7, 2012)

Seems I need to update the firmware on my Vertex 1s to get some trim working...


----------



## theonedub (Jul 7, 2012)

No health stats for the Marvell Controller, but some of the other stats are there:


----------



## wickerman (Jul 7, 2012)

here are the results of my two oldest SSDs, a Corsair F40 (SF1200) and Kingston SSDNow V 128 (JMF618) along with my newest Kingston HyperX 3k 240GB (SF2281)













Unfortunately I can't see the life of the 5 remaining SSDs because 2 are in linux based servers (30gb Kingston SSDNow and 40gb Intel X25-V, and the free version of SSDLife only shows you the stats of 1 drive, so the other Kingston SSDNow, OCZ Solid 3 (SF2281), and the 120gb Toshiba I pulled from my MacBook Air (upgraded it to a 180gb SF1200) will just have to wait I guess 

But I'm glad to see so many good results, SSDs seem to be more reliable than everyone feared initially.


----------



## human_error (Jul 7, 2012)

After reading their website it seems the data they provide on how long the drives have to last is not reliable until a few days after you installed SSDLife. 

From their website when looking at how they project the date the drive should last until:


> Why is it impossible to calculate the date at once?
> 
> It's a simple mathematical problem: in order to calculate it at once, we need to know at least the date when you wrote data to the drive the first time, but unfortunately, drives do not provide this information. That is why we need some time after the first launch of SSDLife to monitor how intensively you use your SSD in order to determine its average load. And as soon as we can calculate the approximate average amount of data written to the drive per day, we will be able to determine the time it will take you to use the entire lifetime capacity of the drive, which means we will be able to calculate the date when the lifetime of the SSD will be over. Of course, this date will keep changing depending on how the intensity of the drive usage changes.



They don't say if this is the date the drive starts to not be able to write data, or if this is the date where the last byte becomes unwritable (or any variation between). So I will take this with a pinch of salt.


----------



## TheOne (Jul 7, 2012)

3design said:


> Why? I use 'Crystal Disk' to check multiple SSD on my system. Whereas using SSD Life, I can only check one SSD. :shadedshu
> 
> Edit = I have to pay to SSD-Life Pro just to see all SSD drive. But, 'Crystal Disk' doesn't...



He is referring to CrystalDiskMark, a benchmarking tool similar to AS SSD, running either will add wear to the drive so it is not recommended to run either too often.

CrystalDiskInfo though is just an information tool that displays data on HDD's and SSD's, which is what puma99dk| is suggesting.


----------



## jos15 (Jul 7, 2012)

there is mine


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 7, 2012)

3design said:


> Why? I use 'Crystal Disk' to check multiple SSD on my system. Whereas using SSD Life, I can only check one SSD. :shadedshu
> 
> Edit = I have to pay to SSD-Life Pro just to see all SSD drive. But, 'Crystal Disk' doesn't...



its about the benchmarks. Here is a post from an OCZ staff person they also did an official technical bullitain but i cant find it. it isnt OCZ specific but more about which controller you have. sandforce drives have all sorts of internal utilities that it uses to control wear etc and benching all sorts of fucks them up.

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/f...es-with-a-brand-new-SandForce-based-ssd-drive

in ultra laymen terms after you write that much data internal trim is going to have a stroke trying to re level all your nands your erase count will skyrocket and in some cases go into a read write "limp" mode.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 8, 2012)

Any ideas why this utility can't run with the Marvell controller?

I like the idea of knowing EOL for product, not just current status.

see posts #26 and #34.



puma99dk| said:


> tried CrystalDiskInfo like i use?



Yes, I do. And I don't benchmark with CDM like Solaris17 indicates.


----------



## tttony (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 8, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> Rode hard, put away wet!
> 
> OCZ Vertex 64GB
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120705/ssd.png



I'm still winning!!!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 8, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> I'm still winning!!!!!



i really want to see you fail that drive.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 8, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> i really want to see you fail that drive.



So do I.  And I want to see how the Warranty holds up and any reports resulting from the heavy use.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 8, 2012)

I am all for it, going to clone it to a Corsair just in case, but I plan to run it till the SSD can't boot anymore. In reality, once I clone it, I am going to clone a HTPC OS to this drive and keep using it as if that %-age wasn't even shown to me yet

As far as a warranty, I got this well used, I don't think OCZ will offer anything I can use


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 8, 2012)

jsfitz54 said:


> So do I.  And I want to see how the Warranty holds up and any reports resulting from the heavy use.





sneekypeet said:


> I am all for it, going to clone it to a Corsair just in case, but I plan to run it till the SSD can't boot anymore. In reality, once I clone it, I am going to clone a HTPC OS to this drive and keep using it as if that %-age wasn't even shown to me yet
> 
> As far as a warranty, I got this well used, I don't think OCZ will offer anything I can use



the problem with us reviewers is that we like to remove stickers companies other wise wish we wouldnt and then some of them even give us stuff that have sample serial numbers can you believe that? its prejudice.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 30, 2012)

By 2021 240GB would be what 4GB was in the late 1990's


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 2, 2012)

results for my new HyperX 120GB


----------



## manofthem (Aug 2, 2012)

Sandisk Extreme 240






Samsung 830 256






I guess it doesn't work too well w/ Samsung....?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 3, 2012)

I updated to the latest 1.5 firmware for this Ocz Vertex 4 128GB drive and got a later end run time score


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 3, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> I am all for it, going to clone it to a Corsair just in case, but I plan to run it till the SSD can't boot anymore. In reality, once I clone it, I am going to clone a HTPC OS to this drive and keep using it as if that %-age wasn't even shown to me yet
> 
> As far as a warranty, I got this well used, I don't think OCZ will offer anything I can use



You'd be surprised what Ocz can do for you!


----------



## NHKS (Aug 19, 2012)

was anxious before seeing the results first time, but *phew* so far so good


----------



## BATOFF3 (Aug 23, 2012)

mine


----------



## bim27142 (Aug 23, 2012)

Is this program accurate and safe for our SSD's? Does this work for an Intel 330?


----------



## bim27142 (Aug 23, 2012)

Here's mine anyway...


----------



## cdawall (Aug 30, 2012)

Doesn't work with mine in Raid 0. Oh well it can't be good they are quite old and well used.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 1, 2012)

Broke up the raid array to do some benchmarks and firmware updates...









New Firmware on them and they are better now


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 1, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Broke up the raid array to do some benchmarks and firmware updates...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120901/Capture012.jpg http://img.techpowerup.org/120901/Capture014.jpg
> 
> ...


Yeah those little gaffers work well and are fast!


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 3, 2012)

Samsung not fully supported.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 3, 2012)

I'll post the ss of my SanDisk Extreme 240, of 2 months' use, when I get home, tomorrow night. I'm also waiting on my new Vertex 128gb, thanks to fullinfusion's encouragement. 

And as widjaja said, the Samsung isn't fully supported, as not all the info is given with ssdlife, not sure why.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 3, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Yeah those little gaffers work well and are fast!



They are nice. Oddly enough they really are not any faster in raid.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 30, 2012)

My old Corsair Nova 64gb ssd, it was worse than I thought 





I ran a bench and the write scores were atrocious! 

I just grabbed these from my fs thread of the Vertex 4 128gb


----------



## DragonAstaXiel (Nov 16, 2014)

Got you all beat for my Agility 3 it seems, and no way have I used it for 4 years the way it states. namely as it was not released 4 years ago LOL, also not sure where the Crucial sees 521gb, I did a fresh install new drive and it is reporting more then I installed to it, I know I transferred my steam stuff to another drive to save space so lost maybe 50gb there but beyond this what is there, is there.

So the Agility 3 by the ratings will "live" longer full performance then the new large MX100 which even though less robust cells is supposed to have a better method of writing to those cells. I suppose see in a few weeks if this adjusts its self to a more "static" life estimate now that my install and such is finished with.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Vincy Boy (Nov 16, 2014)

All is well I hope. Booting from the VisionTek and running games from the 840 EVO. 
My first SSD was a Microcenter branded Sandforce 64GB that recently died in my wife's PC. I wonder if I had run this before it went kaput if I'd have been warned of the impending failure. That drive did not last 3 years.


----------



## TinchoX (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello, leaving the picture of my SSD for the posterity here.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 2, 2015)

Here's my work laptop's 120GB Samsung EVO 850. This poor laptop sees hell every week and the SSD has been a champ.


----------



## erixx (Nov 2, 2015)

2nd one is same state. But Intel 750 does not show up (PCI-E based)


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## PHaS3 (Nov 2, 2015)

My MX200


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 2, 2015)

My Intel 535's 1x240gb for Win10 and 1x480gb for Games.



 

 

and than over FW updating my 240gb i got more life time out of it


----------



## manofthem (Nov 2, 2015)

Just grabbed some screens of my ssds. 

First Samsung 830 256GB, been going strong and never turns off really as it's busy crunching 24/7








Second 830 256GB , also strong, also crunching 24/7







Lastly 850 Evo 250GB, just a few days old.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 3, 2015)

Here's mine.


----------



## Slizzo (Nov 3, 2015)

I have quite a few SSDs. My trail started with the Vertex2 to use as a ReadyBoost drive. Did that for a short bit, but then moved to the two 830s in Raid-0. Those were getting full too often as a boot drive, so I got the Vector on refurb, and made the 830s for games. Vector has windows and some games on it, and the Vertex2 has a few games on it.

I don't make a habit of uninstalling games....


----------



## Jetster (Nov 3, 2015)

I think this program is completely outdated now


----------



## RandomSadness (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## arbiter (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## taz420nj (Nov 11, 2015)

This is the one in my laptop.. Had the "PanicLock" issue due to the factory firmware within a couple months after I originally bought it, but got it replaced under warranty and it's been flawless ever since..  I'm holding off to see what happens to the 850 Pros on black friday, and then I'll probably buy a couple of those for my workstations.


----------



## adhius (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## adhius (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 27, 2016)

Life on my 2 EVO's


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 27, 2016)

a lil necro tho ...  nonetheless funny to see that soft 



Jetster said:


> I think this program is completely outdated now


probably

since my current main SSD is showing 100% remaining (why would it be the opposite ahah ... OCZ are only unreliable in unreliable hands  (joking)) altho 1yrs 4mt 3d 3hrs is short of ~ 1yrs more in reality  

altho Crystaldiscinfo show also 100% remaining .... tho my Patriot Blaze 60Gb has no info on it except work time and power on


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Sundark (Feb 24, 2017)

Hello guys, this is my OCZ Agility 3 purchased in October 2012!
Obviously the "estimated lifetime" is bullshit for the moment as I need to wait a few days for SSDLife to record how i'm using that disk, I'll post the update in a few days so.

So far 96%, I believe it means that 4% of the cells have been writting for their 10 thousands times, so far so good. I also believe that mean an SSD cannot actually die unlike a HDD ? I mean, it wont be able to write anymore but the data should always remains readable, no?






Yeah, I never shutdown my computer, but eventually reboot from time to time.


----------



## Jack1n (Feb 24, 2017)

Its been on for far more than 10 months, seems to have reset after i updated the firmware, also it has only 70gigs of free space on it and it shows here its empty for some reason.


----------



## natr0n (Feb 24, 2017)

.


----------



## Ebo (Feb 24, 2017)

Well time goes by


----------



## rougal (Feb 24, 2017)

I've used this drive since january 2012...


----------



## Kyuuba (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Feb 24, 2017)

Note: Measuring since July 27 2016....


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 7, 2017)

My Samsung 512GB 850Pro has 3.11TB written in 1 year now, at this rate theoretically this should mean that it has about 96 years left...
It has a max of 300TBW or 10 years of warranty.
I first thought my TB written was a lot but lol, no need to worry afterall!! 

I have set chrome's browser cache and download location to a 2.5" 7200rpm Hitachi drive but I could set it back to SSD.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 7, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> I have set chrome's browser cache and download location to a 2.5" 7200rpm Hitachi drive but I could set it back to SSD.


why in the world did you do that in the first place???!!!!


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 7, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> why in the world did you do that in the first place???!!!!





Guess I read too much on the internet...


----------



## Foxiol (Mar 7, 2017)

Here is mine:

AMD R7 240GB.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 8, 2017)

haha... not bad


----------



## Ebo (Mar 8, 2017)

Thats mine


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Desktop Main Drive:


 

Desktop Cache Drive:




My Laptop:


----------



## Derek12 (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Mar 10, 2017)

arbiter said:


> View attachment 68961 View attachment 68962



Something fishy going on here....
Your 840 pro work time *20669 hours*,* 22624.4GB written* , estimated lifetime left *8* *years and 4 months*!

Mine 850Pro work time just *4293 hours*, only* 3135GB written*, estimated lifetime *7 years 8 months*!?


----------

